# Zymol vs Swissvax



## SpeedFreakDave (Mar 1, 2011)

Gents,

Whats the view here. I had a professional detailer do my car with Zymol Vintage, which I managed to buy some sample pots of plus I got hold of the some Royal. He has now switched to Swissvax and says its leagues ahead of Zymol. I assume he now uses the Crystal (?) is it?

Just wondering what you guys thought.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

crystal rock....i think personally they are the same as muchness some say that the beading on Zymol is alot tighter however. i am surprised he moved away from vintage though down to CR! tbh....


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Swissvax Crystal Rock is one of the newer SV waxes and probably all in, top of it's game.

I'd have maybe a pot of vintage over it if money was no object just due to the feeling it would give using and applying it ect... Feel that little bit more special.

But i'd say CR is probably the best boutique wax on the market not taking into account price. I'm sure it's be more durable, easier to apply and less fussy when compared to the stalwarts such as Vintage and Royale which are now with respect old school carnauba waxes.

A lot of people feel Zymol Glasur is the best all round boutique wax taking into account price.


----------



## SpeedFreakDave (Mar 1, 2011)

so was i, perhaps easier to use? but i am guessing


----------



## SpeedFreakDave (Mar 1, 2011)

Interesting. It is a lot cheaper vs Zymol. I've bought a selection of zymol sample pots. At the end of the day, I am not waxing the cars every week so the sample pots last quite a while. That said, I am rubbish and always use loads more than I need to, I think


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

It's like comparing Benz with BMW....


----------



## ClioToby (Oct 22, 2009)

nothelle said:


> It's like comparing Benz with BMW....


Benz being the better quality? BMW being the faster and more driver focused?

Im not reading through the other posts as youre going to get a lot of opinions with this.

Zymol, I think, is the better wax. Simply because I think they bead for longer. Glasur for instance is fantastic. I use Zymol Carbon as my regular as it spreads really well and beads long enough for me to want to re wax - about once a month. It lasts a lot longer but I like beading. Its also not overly expensive. They also give a smoother finish if that matters.

They are however slightly more diffucult to remove.

Swissvax on the other hand are a piece of **** to apply and remove. BOS for instance, you could probably apply to the entire car and the leave it a day, only to come back 24 hours later and find its still a piece of **** to remove. Do that with glasur and youll be in **** street. BOS however doesnt bead really well after about 2 washes I find. It clearly sheets and sheets well for about 6 months after applying.

Id go with Zymol, but if you like waxing regularly, dont go above Carbon - Save your money or invest it elsewhere. Glasur is there for that little extra in the water behaviour department and "maybe" looks wise, and for the added durability.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

sv and zymol are both top quality waxes,there is no one better than the other,its only a matter of taste.


----------



## SpeedFreakDave (Mar 1, 2011)

yeah i guess at the end of the day they are both very good. I like the idea that one is easier to remove I would prefer it that way but I don't find zymol that hard to get off either so I may aswell use up what I have! cheers


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I've not used Swissvax but have a collection of 3 Zymol waxes. The only one I've used so far is Zymol Concours, which I think is fantastic. I didn't have any issues applying it or buffing off and the beading is phenomenal. Its been on my car now for a little over 3 months and only yesterday in the rain, the beading was as tight as if I'd just applied it.:thumb:


----------



## GMToyota (Mar 14, 2010)

Personally, I think Swissvax has a better presentation. The black pouch is nicer and has the SV logo on it.. even the delivered box of my Swissvax Shield resembled a Swiss / red cross:









Or perhaps that's just a coincidence?

The Zymol pouch was not very good. The pot barely fits in it and it's just black.. not even a logo on it. It does come with a certificate of authenticity, so I can frame that and hang it on the wall. It also says on the certificate that Crystal and David personally supervised the 'hand crafting of my wax'. They're on my facebook friends list now.
And Zymol has this:








Pure, Powerful, Perfect with this über German bird. Machö stickers!



Wax wise.. I believe they're both pretty good.


----------



## Alpina-d3 (Mar 16, 2011)

Just recently sold all my high end Zymol and used the funds to buy a mid range Swissvax Wax.

Sv is so easy to apply, I can top up the wax every 2 washes.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I guess the best of these two will come down to who you ask, what they are using or trying the market themselves with and which brand they are loyal to.. and in honesty, little else. I find it hard having used an extensive amount from both ranges to say one or other is light years ahead and would suggest that from my personal experience they are much of a muchness with perhaps Zymol having an edge for me *personally*... Certainly for the "lower" waxes, Zymol seems more durable with better water behaviour: Destiny easily outlasts Mystery for example in my experience, indeed Glasur easily outlasts it and it is a fraction of the price of the Swissvax Mystery. 

But ultimately, as with *all* waxes, differences between them are minute especially in terms of looks and having one being leaps and bounds ahead of another isn't really feasible in my opinion - that statement sounds a bit like marketing to me, in my very humble opinion of course


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

shouldn't glasur really be up against shield dave? same price bracket.

haven't used zymol waxes but have a loyalty to SV for a while until i got into sealants lol..


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

CraigQQ said:


> shouldn't glasur really be up against shield dave? same price bracket.
> 
> haven't used zymol waxes but have a loyalty to SV for a while until i got into sealants lol..


I wouldn't personally put these two together - remember that Shield is Swissvax's "PTFE" wax, and is better alligned with Zymol Titanium. Also, above, I was comparing Mystery to Destiny in the main, and added Glasur as an after thought as it has also proved for me to be superior to Mystery... Looking back on it, I would actually say that Mystery is the most disappointing wax I have bought, but of course this is just my opinion. I don't have a loyalty to either of the camps, I'm loyal to value for money


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Dave KG said:


> I wouldn't personally put these two together - remember that Shield is Swissvax's "PTFE" wax, and is better alligned with Zymol Titanium. Also, above, I was comparing Mystery to Destiny in the main, and added Glasur as an after thought as it has also proved for me to be superior to Mystery... Looking back on it, I would actually say that Mystery is the most disappointing wax I have bought, but of course this is just my opinion. I don't have a loyalty to either of the camps, *I'm loyal to value for money*


thats the scottish in you :lol:

i don't know much about the zymol waxes.. was just going on price bracket.
:thumb:

haven't tried mystery.. but heard nothing but bad things lol


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

CraigQQ said:


> thats the scottish in you :lol:
> 
> i don't know much about the zymol waxes.. was just going on price bracket.
> :thumb:
> ...


Mystery is perhaps the (very expensive) runt of the litter, so to speak (in my opinion of course  ). But if you have no experience of Zymol waxes, then Glasur is well worth a look - for me personally, it is the only boutique wax that I will buy again as it is the one that I have been most impressed with.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

calum has glasur.. but all the hassle i gave him for going zymol over sv... .can't go there :lol:

applied c1 to half my car anyway lol.. gonna do the rest when i get a chance.. 
might try zymol one day.. the shame lol.. just sold my best of show


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Swissvax actually seems to be enjoying a little bit of a forum revival reading around, I remember using it before the name change (Swissol) and was impressed with it and saw it at the time as a feasible rival for Zymol... the fact that the equivalent waxes were cheaper from Swissvax was to their advantage also. However, recent price rises have in some cases made Swissvax more expensive than the Zymol equivalents or certainly closer in price, and hindsight of years of experience with both and seeing their performances on average over this time has brought me personally to the conclusion that Zymol has the edge - certainly for durability and water behaviour, and if you can spot a difference between them on looks on a well prepped panel, you have the eyes of a super human


----------

